# Trump Trying to Kill the Auto Industry



## justified (Aug 6, 2018)

I wonder if Trump understands the auto business is global?

If the auto business slows, the economy slows, and we're into another recession. Toyota said it could add $1-3K per car if tariffs are imposed. Toyota employees thousands of US workers. If production slows, those folks won't be working.

https://www.barrons.com/articles/trump-tariffs-would-be-bad-for-the-entire-global-auto-industry-says-moodys-1530132347


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2018)

justified said:


> I wonder if Trump understands the auto business is global?
> 
> If the auto business slows, the economy slows, and we're into another recession. Toyota said it could add $1-3K per car if tariffs are imposed. Toyota employees thousands of US workers. If production slows, those folks won't be working.
> 
> https://www.barrons.com/articles/trump-tariffs-would-be-bad-for-the-entire-global-auto-industry-says-moodys-1530132347



*It's funny.... I'm not 100 %, but I'm pretty close with the names I*
*give to you Jackass Lunatic Liberals.....Standing in the Hot sun *
*while pontificating lunacy will result in " Justafriedbrain " .....*

*Really, you pulled that one from DEEP in your lower colon....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

justified said:


> I wonder if Trump understands the auto business is global?
> 
> If the auto business slows, the economy slows, and we're into another recession. Toyota said it could add $1-3K per car if tariffs are imposed. Toyota employees thousands of US workers. If production slows, those folks won't be working.
> 
> https://www.barrons.com/articles/trump-tariffs-would-be-bad-for-the-entire-global-auto-industry-says-moodys-1530132347


Got it all figured out, don'tcha.
You know more than everyone about everything.
Dummy.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2018)

*.................Justafriedbrain......Rodent........*
*Spola..........Tony Clifton.................MakeaPlay*



*.........................Friesinhand.............................*...


*There's the two forwards, three midfielders and Goalie for the*
*SoCalSoccer Lemming Liberal Team called the RumpNuzzlingRangers.......*
*As you can see....five positions are open at the moment, hurry up*
*and post worthless shit and be considered !*


*The Uniforms are being designed by " Homeless Encampment Studios ".....*
*Located at the Angels Stadium underpass....They are open 24/7 for your*
*Olfactory Pleasure....*
*The material will be source from various garments sourced/supplied by the *
*Orange County Homeless recycling Group....*

*There first game is scheduled for Sept 11, 2018 at 8:00 pm on*
* the Chicago public Soccer fields with the :*
*Barry Soetoro sponsored " BathHouseFiddlers " who have a *
*Full rubbing squad and alternates....*

*Bullet Proof Vests are recommended for ALL Players and *
*spectators.....Pistols, Rifles and AK 47's with APR's is*
*recommended for your own safety.....*

*Rahm " Fingers " Emanuel with be your Center Ref, with*
*David Axelrod and Maxine Waters as your linesmen....*


*All I can say is Good Luck....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2018)

Former Michigan state Rep. Rashida Tlaib has won the Democratic nomination to run unopposed for the U.S. House seat long held by former Rep. John Conyers, setting her up to become the first Muslim woman elected to Congress.

No Republicans or third-party candidates ran in Tuesday's 13th Congressional District primary race. That means the daughter of Palestinian immigrants is set to win the seat in November's election and begin serving a full two-year term in January.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former Michigan state Rep. Rashida Tlaib has won the Democratic nomination to run unopposed for the U.S. House seat long held by former Rep. John Conyers, setting her up to become the first Muslim woman elected to Congress.
> 
> No Republicans or third-party candidates ran in Tuesday's 13th Congressional District primary race. That means the daughter of Palestinian immigrants is set to win the seat in November's election and begin serving a full two-year term in January.


There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former Michigan state Rep. Rashida Tlaib has won the Democratic nomination to run unopposed for the U.S. House seat long held by former Rep. John Conyers, setting her up to become the first Muslim woman elected to Congress.
> 
> No Republicans or third-party candidates ran in Tuesday's 13th Congressional District primary race. That means the daughter of Palestinian immigrants is set to win the seat in November's election and begin serving a full two-year term in January.


This one doesn't have any luck,
First gay Native American nominee...


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former Michigan state Rep. Rashida Tlaib has won the Democratic nomination to run unopposed for the U.S. House seat long held by former Rep. John Conyers, setting her up to become the first Muslim woman elected to Congress.
> 
> No Republicans or third-party candidates ran in Tuesday's 13th Congressional District primary race. That means the daughter of Palestinian immigrants is set to win the seat in November's election and begin serving a full two-year term in January.



*You do realize there is no such thing as a Palestinian State, therefore she is NOT the daughter of Immigrants from Palestine. She is the Daughter of Immigrants from a disputed body of land....*
*Very fitting that she chose the Party of LIES to represent !*

*A write in candidate will easily beat the snot out of her and her Party of LIES..........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2018)

Missouri voters went to the polls Tuesday and decided against making Missouri a right-to-work state.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 8, 2018)

https://t.co/mNtm2PcIgK


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/mNtm2PcIgK


Missed Sheriff joe posted the good news b-4 me on nuther thred.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Missed Sheriff joe posted the good news b-4 me on nuther thred.


Great minds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Missouri voters went to the polls Tuesday and decided against making Missouri a right-to-work state.


Dumb fucks


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

*Not very bright are they.....*


----------

